# Indian Rocks Beach ?



## foghorn (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, been lurking and researching here a lot, finally joined and started posting. I've looked throughthe archives and the internet can't find much info on Indian Rocks Beach. I'm going near the end of the month for a few days and wondering about a few things. I grew up fishing PINS in Texas, so FL surf looks much different in this area.

1. Will a 100yd cast with bait get me to the 2nd gut at high tide? It's hard to judge from satellite imagery.
2. Any structure out there reachable from beach? Or are there even rocks at Indian Rocks?

I've got a good range of tackle from 11-13ft surf rods to the mandatory wading and flats stuff. I've noticed a lot is showing up at Skyway and am curious if most of the fish on the highways head/divert into the bay for awhile or if a good number of migrators pass the inlet and keep moving up the beach to Indian Rocks. I figure there will be some Pomps by then, and am hoping for some bull reds and maybe snook too. Anything else I should look for around then and there - besides night time sharks, which I hear are great if the water temp is good.

Many thanks to any suggestions or input. I've been kayak fishing (Active on GKF forum)a lot these past years and have decided to get back to some of my old roots of surf fishing. Recently got hold of a TA 13' and can't wait to pull some salty lips with it.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

foghorn said:


> Hi all, been lurking and researching here a lot, finally joined and started posting. I've looked throughthe archives and the internet can't find much info on Indian Rocks Beach. I'm going near the end of the month for a few days and wondering about a few things. I grew up fishing PINS in Texas, so FL surf looks much different in this area.
> 
> 1. Will a 100yd cast with bait get me to the 2nd gut at high tide? It's hard to judge from satellite imagery.
> 2. Any structure out there reachable from beach? Or are there even rocks at Indian Rocks?
> ...


Check out this thread from Stripers Online. The guy is fishing about 20 miles south of you at St Pete Beach

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=787499


----------



## foghorn (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link csurp. Interesting stuff. It's great how a seemingly "simple" lure can work better than all the latest greatest... I've seen those showing up on several reports. Might want to get some before going.


----------

